# Bian (hard whip).



## arnisador (Jun 13, 2002)

I saw an ad for the bian in a kung fu magazine yesterday but I can't find much about it on the web. How whip-like (flexible) is it? What arts use it?


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 14, 2002)

id like to know more about that, too. as far as i know, bian is mandarin for whip. ive seen indiana jones' style whips called the bian, and ive seen batons with the same name, so i have no idea what the story is there.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 14, 2002)

This site seems to imply that it's a practice substitute for a sword:
http://shop.store.yahoo.com/martialartsmart/45-77.html

The book "Ancient Chinese Weapons: A Martial Artist's Guide" by Yang, Jwing-Ming refers to the _Bian Gan_ Whip Rod (Hard Whip), described as "only a piece of rod as long as a saber or sword" and the _Ying Bian_ Whip (Hard Whip), described as similarly but possibly jointed.


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 14, 2002)

i checked out that link. i have never even seen one of those up close before, so your guess is as good as mine. looks neat though, order it and let me know what its like. actually, my teacher probably has one in the warehouse, i will let you know by next week if i find one. but just understand, that if i make him dig it out, im probably going to have to suffer through a painful demo on your behalf.

wish me luck


----------



## arnisador (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> 
> *but just understand, that if i make him dig it out, im probably going to have to suffer through a painful demo on your behalf.
> *



I appreciate your sacrifice for my knowledge!


----------



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long (Jun 17, 2002)

If you're interested in buying one, i'm sure that if you check  http://www.ebay .com  every once in a while, you'll find one!:asian:




Note: I've heard that the bian is used for Taiji Quan


----------



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long (Jun 17, 2002)

You can find a bian available for purchase at  the following link:http://shop.store.yahoo.com/martialartsmart/45-77.html


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 21, 2002)

hey -ador

i spoke to my instuctor, and not much luck.
he describes bian as a short stick with a short metal whip attached to the end. he didnt have one on hand to show me though. that weapon uses short stick technique combined with whip cracking stuff for greater distance and speed. actually, it sounds fairly effective.

the language barrier reduced us to making drawings of the item that you linked us to, and he said that he had no experience with that item, i am assuming that it is a fairly contemporary device.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks *theneuhauser*! I think I have some idea now.


----------



## mantis (May 6, 2006)

theneuhauser said:
			
		

> hey -ador
> 
> i spoke to my instuctor, and not much luck.
> he describes bian as a short stick with a short metal whip attached to the end. he didnt have one on hand to show me though. that weapon uses short stick technique combined with whip cracking stuff for greater distance and speed. actually, it sounds fairly effective.
> ...



i would be interested in knowing the name of the forms that use this for whipping, or even the style itself.


----------



## taijirich (Jun 22, 2009)

My teacher studied in Wuhan China for three years with Ding Hongkui and learned 3 forms from the Tang system. The Taishi Bian was one of the forms of this 1200 year old system. It is the next form that I am to learn, I already have the hand form Tangquan and am finishing the sword form Bagua Jian.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 22, 2009)

arnisador said:


> I saw an ad for the bian in a kung fu magazine yesterday but I can't find much about it on the web. How whip-like (flexible) is it? What arts use it?



I know the 7 Star Praying Mantis system uses it.

We just call it Seung Gan or (sheung bian).

Its a really sweet form, it has a butterfly kick. And a foot stomp, collar bone break, and quite a few other memorable techniques.


----------

